

How I Went from “No-Idea” to “Profitable” in 15 Hours (including 6h of sleep) - jibly
https://medium.com/@jibly/how-producthunt-helped-me-go-from-no-idea-to-profitable-in-15-hours-including-6-hours-of-sleep-9398ff0bc55d

======
paulhauggis
So you just started and somehow can give me advice on how to grow my business?

~~~
jibly
luckily its not my first venture :) and its not about some magical advice,
like explained on the site, it's about continuous experimentation to figure
out what works for you and what doesn't.

To grow your company you don't need magic. you need discipline. That's what
Traction.vc is about.

------
_random_
The best way to make money on photography/forex is to start offering
photography/forex coaching. I guess this works for start-ups as well.

~~~
jibly
that is indeed a very good tactic. Not only does it help you make some money,
you get key insights into your clients mind. the words they use, the benefits
they want etc. Which, if you would turn it into a startup, are extremely
helpful, because then you want to scale it up on a large scale, so using the
right words and speaking to the customer in a way he/she feels connected with
your pitch is important.

------
jibly
here's the product: [http://www.traction.vc](http://www.traction.vc) hope the
story helps/inspires some people.

